# جهاز الطرد المركزي



## ابو ايه (14 مايو 2006)

*جهاز المختبر المعروف بجهاز (سنتر فيوج) عباره عن جهاز ليس بكبير الحجم انما جهاز مبسط يعتمد على سرعة الدوران 0او الطرد المركزي ويتألف من :-*
*1- **الذراع الماسك للحاضن *
*2- **الحاضن الذي يحتوي على اماكن وضع التيوبات*
*3- **المحرك(الماطور ) HP 1/4*
*4- **ليد سويج (تايمر) *
*5- **مفتاح سويج ON ------ OFF* 
*6- **الكفر الخارجي (الغطاء)*

*مبدء عمل الجهاز هوه الدوران مما يساعد على مزج المواد او عزلها بواسطة الطرد المركزي0 *
*ويتم ذالك بواسطة الماطور الذي يدور بسرعة 2000الى 3000 دوره بالدقيقه ويعتمد الدوران على الوقت المحدد من قبل المشغل عن طريق الليد سويج (التايمر)اي يدور الماطور بسرع حسب الوقت الذي يسمح به السويج ويبدأ بنصف دقبقه وينتهي بعشر دقائق 0عند دوران الماسك تتم عملية المزج اي فصل المواد حسب الكثافه 0يعمل الجهاز بفولتيات 220 **V---50 **HZ او 110**V---60 **HZ وهناك انواع عديده من الاجهزه فهناك اجهزه حديثه الكترونيه (ديجتال)تعمل باللمس وهناك الاجهزه العاديه 0*
*اما الاعطال الشائعه في هذه الاجهزه هوه عطل الماتور او بالتحديد القطع الكاربونيه (الفحمات) او كسر الحاضن او كسر ماسك التيوب وهذا قله ما يحصل0*
*هناك اجهزه مختبريه عديده سنتطرق اليها قريبا ان شاء الله*


----------



## ابو سند (14 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز سلمت يداك على هذة المعلومة الممتازة

والى الامام................


تحياتي................


----------



## ابو ايه (15 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخي ابو سند وادلل راح اشبعك مواضيع والله الموفق


----------



## اي حاجه (15 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لكل منسوبي هذا الموقع واتمنى من الله العلي القدير التوفيق والسداد لما فيه خير هذه الامة ورفعتها ورجوعها الى مكانتها الطبيعيه
طبعا من الاسم "اي حاجه " بعد ما تعبت في التسجيل .........
اتقدم بالاقتراح التالي حتى يكون هذا الملتقى بأذن الله تعالى من انفع المواقع للمسلمين عامة
1-تثبيت كل جهاز طبي شامل الشرح بالصورفي مكان واحد بغض النظر عن موقعه في المنشئات الطبية
2-عمل نبذه كافيه ووافيه لكل من ساهم في المجال الهندسي من علماء المسلمين والعرب في مكان واحد
2-عمل نبذة ايضا عن العلماء المساهمين في عصرنا الحاضر
3-الربط ببريد المسئول عن الموقع لغير الاعضاء لتقديم الاقتراحات وعمل استفتاء وجمع المعلومات ومن ثم تنفيد المقترحات
وانهي كلامي بالصلاة والسلام على رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته......................
2-


----------



## ابو ايه (15 مايو 2006)

اولا (عليك الصلاة والسلام يا حبيب الله المصطفى محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين)اخي الكريم هوه خوش مقترح وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكن هناك مشكله في الصور للاجهزه لانها نادره والحصول عليها وادخالها المنتدى صعب نوعا ما وكذلك كثرة الاجهزه من نفس مبدأ العمل كثيره ومتعدده وهذا يزيد الامر تعقيد بس مع ذالك اقتراح جيد0 المهندس / ابو ايه


----------



## هيمووو (16 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخوي على هذا الموضوع 
انا مهتم جدا بجهاز السنتر فيوج المختبري 
اللي يقيس ( معدل ترسين كريات الدم الحمراء )
ابغى اعرف طريقة عمله كيف يعطي القيم 
من المعروف ان اي جهاز قياس يتكون من ثلاث مراحل ( الدخل - تكييف الاشاره - الخرج )
ياليت لو احد يشرح لنا طريقة القياس ( تكييف الاشاره ) شلون يصير 
و ياليت اسماء بعض شركات بعض الاجهزه مع الاسعار و العيوب
و مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو ايه (18 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز هيمو جهاز السنتر فيوج لا يقيس اي جزء من ماده معينه وانما للمزج والعزل بين جزيئات المواد


----------



## ايناس-عراق (23 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات ......
ونتمنى ان تتواصل في رفدنا بمعلومات عن بقية الاجهزة.....
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمرالحربي (17 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك العافيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## alia mohamed ahmed (29 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------

